# k-3 / cr-1 2 ??



## gold leaf (Sep 22, 2010)

well i traveled to the states on the 25th of october 2010.
i married my u.s. citizen wife on the 1st of december 2010.
but we decided that it was best for me to move to the states.
by the time this had been discussed we found out that its too late for me to apply to stay in the states.my current vwp expires on the 23/1/2011 and it looks like im going to have to go home.whats the best and quickest way for me to get back to the states so i can be with my wife?.
ive been told that its the k-3. or cr-1 ?id like to know what forms need to be filed and in what order,before i can re-enter the states.
if anyone has advice could you explain it as simply as possible.
thank you in advance for any help or advice anyone may offer.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gold leaf said:


> well i traveled to the states on the 25th of october 2010.
> i married my u.s. citizen wife on the 1st of december 2010.
> but we decided that it was best for me to move to the states.
> by the time this had been discussed we found out that its too late for me to apply to stay in the states.my current vwp expires on the 23/1/2011 and it looks like im going to have to go home.whats the best and quickest way for me to get back to the states so i can be with my wife?.
> ...


The K3 is obsolete since it takes almost as long as a IR1/CR1, but you're only halfway there once the visa is issued. As you've been married less than 2 years, you will be issued a CR1. This will give you a conditional green card on entry with the right to live and work in the US. The condition is that you will need to file extra paperwork after two years.

The CR1 process starts with the USC filing an I-130 and accompanying documents. You'll find the forms and instructions on the USCIS.gov site. The process will take 8 to 10 months from this initial filing.


----------



## gold leaf (Sep 22, 2010)

ok so is this the correct process? my wife will file the I-130,then when she receives confirmation of its acceptance she will then file that note with the I-129F ??.if this is correct what would be the next step?.also thank you for the response!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gold leaf said:


> ok so is this the correct process? my wife will file the I-130,then when she receives confirmation of its acceptance she will then file that note with the I-129F ??.if this is correct what would be the next step?.also thank you for the response!


Just the I-130 for the CR1 with the appropriate fee.

The I-129F is for the K3.....and that's a pointless visa in most cases.

File and wait for further instructions. Before they transfer to London for your consular processing, they'll request payment of the fees for the second part of the process, the consular processing in London.


----------



## gold leaf (Sep 22, 2010)

would you be able to maybe give some advice or guidance on filling out the I-130F form?. or if i have further question that you could help with,could you contact my email [email protected] ,i understand its allot to ask.
thank you.


----------



## fairbecca (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello. my (UK citizen) husband and I (American) are at the filing I-130 form stage. I have a question: When I first mail off the completed form do I send along all copies of bona fides , documents to prove our marriage is sincere, as well? Or, do I just send in marriage cert. , passport photos,birth cert, G-325A, and hold onto the notebook full of stuff for later?

We married here in the states Dec 3, and he went back to UK. We don't have much, but we do have some! lol Are photos and wedding video on a cd appropriate to include?
We are trying to make sense of everything, and don't want to mess up. I will have more questions as I go and really appreciate this forum. 
Thanks
Polly

Also, I'm leaving to visit him in the UK Feb 16 (yes, I'm excited) but in case I don't have everything gathered up and ready to mail off while I'm still state side, can I mail it all from the UK and use my home address for the return address? I realize these are simple questions. I have a simple mind. LOL I have been confused by this whole process for the last week or so.


----------



## gold leaf (Sep 22, 2010)

fairbecca said:


> Hello. my (UK citizen) husband and I (American) are at the filing I-130 form stage. I have a question: When I first mail off the completed form do I send along all copies of bona fides , documents to prove our marriage is sincere, as well? Or, do I just send in marriage cert. , passport photos,birth cert, G-325A, and hold onto the notebook full of stuff for later?
> 
> We married here in the states Dec 3, and he went back to UK. We don't have much, but we do have some! lol Are photos and wedding video on a cd appropriate to include?
> We are trying to make sense of everything, and don't want to mess up. I will have more questions as I go and really appreciate this forum.
> ...


if you are intending on moving to the UK to be with your husband,and you file while you are there it will be denied!!.if you are wanting him to move to the states to be with you,from what i can gather you file the I-130F along with a cover letter showing how you met and visits made to each other.6-12 photo's showing you are both happy and in love,also photo's of you with his family and friends are good.shows that you love him and he loves you and wants to show you off to his fam and friends.include passport stamps.tickets to events,hotels ect.one tip i was given was to make sure photo's have date stamps on them.also include phone bills and emails showing a time line and proving that you have been in contact with each other for a period of time.double check this as im only going off what ive been told by people.


----------



## fairbecca (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you Gold Leaf. Yes, we want him to move to the states to live with me after my visit to UK. I will meet his family when I go over to UK, but he has already met mine when he came here. We have photos from here, but I need to check for time stamp. Great idea! Phone bills are another thing we have and two hotel bills. After I round all these things up, then I mail them together with the cover letter and forms, right? I may want to wait until I meet his folks, take photos and get to know them before I mail it. I mean, it would be pretty one sided if I didn't, and his family is as important to him as mine is to me. Plus, it would only delay the mailing a few more weeks as I will be there in five. So, what do you think about including the wedding video? It's short, we married at the courthouse lol, and my sister put it on a cd. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gold leaf said:


> would you be able to maybe give some advice or guidance on filling out the I-130F form?. or if i have further question that you could help with,could you contact my email [email protected] ,i understand its allot to ask.
> thank you.


You can ask here on the board if you have queries. The problem with doing it privately is that you lose peer support -- our only mechanism for minimising errors.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

fairbecca said:


> Hello. my (UK citizen) husband and I (American) are at the filing I-130 form stage. I have a question: When I first mail off the completed form do I send along all copies of bona fides , documents to prove our marriage is sincere, as well? Or, do I just send in marriage cert. , passport photos,birth cert, G-325A, and hold onto the notebook full of stuff for later?
> 
> We married here in the states Dec 3, and he went back to UK. We don't have much, but we do have some! lol Are photos and wedding video on a cd appropriate to include?
> We are trying to make sense of everything, and don't want to mess up. I will have more questions as I go and really appreciate this forum.
> ...



When it comes to proving a bona fide marriage, a lot of people jump on the love angle. USCIS (despite their many abilities) can't measure love.....so that's off the table. Beyond evidence of you spending time together, you might like to think about other things that show evidence of the marriage such as co-mingling of finances. Evidence that you're both on the same auto insurance, share a bank account or even have received a Gervalia coffee offer in both your names through the mail is often far better than just dumping your whole photo album on them. But do send a few photos, too.


----------



## fairbecca (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, Fatbrit, We are just getting started so I opened a bank account in my name here in the states for us. My bank told me that they would not add his name onto the account because he didn't have a SSN and he wasn't actually here. Ok, fine. He sends money to me in my Paypal account and I deposit it into my new account for me to use for . On his end, he can show through his paypal transactions and bank logs that he sends me money for personal living expenses , and on my end I can show that funds are being deposited into my account from him. His e-mail shows up in my paypal account and we can print off all this information to use. Also, when I go to visit him his landlord will increase his rent by 20 pounds a week while I'm there. I have asked my husband to get receipts showing the increase and reason for the increase. This is what I mean when I said that we don't have much, but we do have some. It's getting easier to figure out as we go. lol
I'm going to save receipts from any purchase we make while we are together, and can add those in as well. We are thinking of hiring an immigration lawyer to assist us through the whole process. I don't want him to come back over here to the states on the wrong visa, or anything. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------



## fairbecca (Dec 31, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


Oh, very good, and so easy to understand. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------

